# Vernon Duke = Vladimir Aleksandrovich Dukelsky (1903 -1969)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Known as American composer/songwriter in collaboration with Ira Gershwin, but he studied composition under Reinhold Glière in Kiev. In 1919 his family fled out of Russia through Constantinople towards New York. His musical language is close to Prokofiev & Lourié.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

